# Problema con Creative mouse inal-optico

## Antonio Sanchez

Pues el caso es que tengo todo el kernel bien compilado creo yo, me funiciona perfectamente la grabata externa por usb2, y tengo los dispositivos dev/input/mice y cuando hago un cat al dispositivo y muevo el raton me lo detecta pues en la salida del cat aparecen simbolos raros.

Ademas tengo las xconfig configuradas como se debe (me he visto el howto de gentoo) pero sigue sin funcionarme...

teneis alguna idea yo ya estoy por desistir...

----------

## esteban_conde

A mi me lo coge en /dev/psaux el caso es que casi todas las distros me lo pilla en /dev/mouse

Saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Es un raton usb, y el /dev/psaux lo usa el touch pad del portatil.

Asi que creo que no va por ahi...

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba /dev/ttyS0 

Saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## esteban_conde

Acabo de decir una chorrada ¿has mirado si tienes soporte USB en el kernel? es que como no esta demasido claro al menos para mi lo que hace cada cosa en esa seccion y pudiera ser que los tiros vayan por ese lado.

Saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Si ya digo que me funciona perfectamente una grabadora DVD por USB2, voy a recompilar nucleo por si fuera una opcion del ps2 del raton, que he visto.

Saludos.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Nada ya he vuelto a recompilar nucleo con todas las opciones perfetamente, inclusive las del raton y el usb las he puesto como modulos para que no se cargen de primeras por si alguna interactuaba con otra y las cargo desde el principio y desde luego el sistema reconoce el raton  pero en el kde no funciona, lo que me lleva a pensar que el fichero de configuracion de las x no esta bien o no se que pasa porque lo he copiado del howto de gentoo, tambien intento usar la interfaz grafica de usuario para intentar que funcione pero nada de nada.

No se si por ser un portatil todos los ratones los mete en psaux que viene del ps2 del touchpad y no deja meter ninguno o yo que se.

Alguna idea ?

----------

## esteban_conde

Mirate en el directorio /proc en ioports si tienes dos ratones es posible que puedas ver algo que te de una pista de donde te lo reconoce, repasate el directorio /dev a ver si los nodos son directos o links a otros, la verdad es que los ratones en portatiles son complicados por que el sistema no tiene muy claro cual de los dos activar y en que momento.

De todas maneraas el touchpad deberia funcionarte.

Suerte y saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## esteban_conde

Supongo que ya lo habras hecho pero por si acaso, deberias echar un vistazo a /etc/X11/XF86Config si le cambias alguna opcion o se la añades a input devices lo unico que puede pasar es que si no funciona lo deges igual y listo podras probar varias hasta que agotes las posibilidades y de todas formas en los comentarios que trae siempre te podras fijar.

Saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Veras si el touchpad me funciona de toda la vida.

Lo que quiero es que me funcione el raton, y me da igual si por lo que pase no me funcione el touchpad y me funciona el raton, que es mas comodo.

En ioport de proc no tengo nada.

y en los dev los input/mouse0 y input/mice estan bien y en /dev/usbmouse tambien, de hecho cuando les hago un cat me responde en la consola cuando muevo el raton usb.

Y seguro que es compatible porque con Knoppix me funcionan los dos el touchpad y el raton a  la vez,..... misterios de la vida,

----------

## esteban_conde

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

Tu tendras una entrada parecida a esta en /etc/X11/XF86Config,  esto es solo una idea pero nunca se sabe hasta  que no lo pruebas:

(1) añade sin quitar la del touchpad otra en la que cambias Identifier "Mouse1" por "Raton"

(2) Driver "mouse" por "nombre de modulo roaton usb"

(3)protocol "PS/2" (no se que protocolo seria el apropiado dejalo asi y observa el error si lo hay)

(4) Option "Device" /dev/usbmouse"

Si no va el tema nadamas arrancar ejecuta dmesg >dmesg.txt lo que te crea un archivo dmesg.txt

que puedes leer con comodidad y ver todo lo que hace el sistema al arrancar.

Esto que te digo no es peligroso para nada pero toma la precaucion de anotar lo que haces o haz copia del archivo y si no funciona lo renombras dejandolo como estaba.

Saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Tocando las x he probado de todo, esto que me propones tambien el protocolo del raton es IMPS/2 y driver sigue siendo mouse tambien las opciones del server layout, pero nada, y el caso es que me he dado cuenta de que cuando inicio el sistema y muevo el raton al principio se mueve un poco y luego cuando tengo que meter la contraseña y tal ya nada.

Debo tener algun opcion que me machaca el funcionamento correcto del raton usb.

Gracias por tu colaboracion de todas maneras.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

La prueba de que lo reconoce :

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 02:01:13 Jun 14 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc800, IRQ 10

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc400, IRQ 5

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.0-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x419/0x1) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver usb_mouse

input0:  Cordless Optical wheel Mouse  on usb2:2.0

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb.c: deregistering driver hid

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:08.2, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 10, pci mem dcb34700

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 0.95

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:08.0-2 address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.0-2, assigned address 3

input0:  Cordless Optical wheel Mouse  on usb2:3.0

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:08.0-2 address 3

hub.c: new USB device 00:08.0-2, assigned address 4

input0:  Cordless Optical wheel Mouse  on usb2:4.0

esto despues de cargar los modulos y enchufar y desenchufar el raton para probar.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no se ahi se ve un modulo registrad usb_mouse, mira en lib/modules/ el kernel queuses/drivers a ver si hay algun modulo usb_mouse.o si es asi metelo en /etc/modules.autoload y en la seccion input devices de XF86Confi en vez driver "mouse" pon "usb_mouse".

 A mi no se me ocurre otra cosa.

 Saludos.

 Esteban.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Ya lo hice y nada.

Me parece que desistire al menos hoy.

Pero me mosquea esta linea

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

He probado la A.A de Gentoo y funciona el raton a la perfeccion, estoy que rabio por dentro.  Sin embargo no me funciona el touchpad.

Alguna idea

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que no pueden funcionar los dos a la vez al menos eso me pasaba con cumpaq armada bastante antiguo, prueba a quitarselo y creo que te volvera el touchpad.

Saludos.

Esteban.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

Pues cuando pruebo Knoppix 3.2 en el portatil me van el raton y el touchpad simultaneamente.

----------

